# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Aussie 20 gal



## Pharcyde (Jan 30, 2004)

This is my 20gal community










Parameters
Ph 6.8-7.4
Kh 3-4
Co2 ~5-15 ppm
Temp 24 - 30 (in summer) (degrees Celsius)
Nitrite	0
Nitrate	0 (probally more now that I only change the water every 2-3 weeks)

Equipment
20 gal (80 liter) tank
Internal sponge filter (el cheapo)
Heater
3x 24inch 20watt Powerglo fluorecent tubes (11.5 hours lighting period)
DIY yeast Co2

Flora
E. Tenellus
Amazon Sword (recovering)
Java fern
Anubias Nana and Afzeli
Hygro corymbosa (struggling)
Crypt. Neville, Wendtii green and unknown (front left corner)
Rotala Rotundafolia and Macranda
Water Sprite 
Java moss (annoying)

Fauna
2x Rosy barbs
SAE
Bristlenose catfish
4x Neons
2x Silver Tip Tetras

Ferts
2ml Flourish twice a week
2ml Flourish Nitrogen twice a week
Flourish tabs every 3-4 months
Duplarit K laterite balls every 6 months
20ml homemade K2So4 twice a week
4 drops of local Aussie iron fertilizer

This tank has been up for almost 2.5 years. This photo was taken last week 6 months after rescape. Had its fair share of algae (green water, brush, hair) however no algae problems now. PLants are on the come back after long period of neglect (no ferts and lack of co2 plus blackouts to combat green water) However would love to know how to remove the green surface scum without diffusing too much Co2.
Comments and critism needed.

Will update soon with better photos
Cheers


----------



## Pharcyde (Jan 30, 2004)

This is my 20gal community










Parameters
Ph 6.8-7.4
Kh 3-4
Co2 ~5-15 ppm
Temp 24 - 30 (in summer) (degrees Celsius)
Nitrite	0
Nitrate	0 (probally more now that I only change the water every 2-3 weeks)

Equipment
20 gal (80 liter) tank
Internal sponge filter (el cheapo)
Heater
3x 24inch 20watt Powerglo fluorecent tubes (11.5 hours lighting period)
DIY yeast Co2

Flora
E. Tenellus
Amazon Sword (recovering)
Java fern
Anubias Nana and Afzeli
Hygro corymbosa (struggling)
Crypt. Neville, Wendtii green and unknown (front left corner)
Rotala Rotundafolia and Macranda
Water Sprite 
Java moss (annoying)

Fauna
2x Rosy barbs
SAE
Bristlenose catfish
4x Neons
2x Silver Tip Tetras

Ferts
2ml Flourish twice a week
2ml Flourish Nitrogen twice a week
Flourish tabs every 3-4 months
Duplarit K laterite balls every 6 months
20ml homemade K2So4 twice a week
4 drops of local Aussie iron fertilizer

This tank has been up for almost 2.5 years. This photo was taken last week 6 months after rescape. Had its fair share of algae (green water, brush, hair) however no algae problems now. PLants are on the come back after long period of neglect (no ferts and lack of co2 plus blackouts to combat green water) However would love to know how to remove the green surface scum without diffusing too much Co2.
Comments and critism needed.

Will update soon with better photos
Cheers


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

I think it looks very nice! Glad you won the battle against the algae! In terms of surface scum - will it not scoop out with an occasional use of a drinking cup? That's how I usually remove surface stuff.


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

hey pharcyde,

my first reaction was "wow!" thats a really nice looking tank. As for suggestions, i would consider raising the height of the back right-hand corner a little, as it currently feels like there WAS something there, but it had to be removed. And how about something to cover the gravel at the front there. I think there is a little too much plant cover to give glosso a shot, but something like riccia might be cool, if you can train it in between the other plants. 
Would make it look truly like a garden then!

otherwise, i'd be very happy if i owned that tank! 

BEN

ps.. which part of WA are you in? the West is by far the most beautiful part of Oz!


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

ps, i also notice ONE neon (or cardinal) there. Poor thing! how about some friends for the poor guy!


----------



## Triffid Farmer (May 17, 2004)

Very nice work indeed.
I've finally realised that a 2ft tank is much easier to get a good wattage to gallon ratio than the 4 ft I upgraded to.

What are you using for substrate?

How did you beat the algae?


----------



## Pharcyde (Jan 30, 2004)

Cheers guys.

Firstly i can remove with cup, but comes back way to quick.

BenC: yeah i know about that corner. Hopefully getting that amazon sword to grow bigger. Also trying to get the hygro corymbosa to start growing again. This pic isnt the best, it was taken after a trim so the back plants arent how they are supposed to be. Rotundifolia, macrandra and hornwort should be growing over java fern. (will post update to show better)

As for forground. The middle is crypt wendtii green. Takes ages to spread but looks good. Hair grass was in the left but rosy barbs love to ripp it out. Riccia is hard to get over here. Very hard. Locus had some so ill have to get that shop off him.

There are 4 neons. Beleive me.









Triffid Farmer: ireackon 2 foot is too small, 30 inch better. But yeah , wattage is relativly cheap on these sizes. Good tanks for poor uni students like myself.

Algae remodees (spelling)
Green Water : Black out for 5 days.
Brush: Fertilisation and C02, SAE
Hair: hard to get rid of. I think adding potasium and nitrogen got rid of it.

Substrate: just gravel. I add stuff to it. See above.

I live in Mandurah Western Australia

Heres a better image:


----------



## Waynest (Feb 3, 2003)

You could add a molly to deal with the surface scum. It will deal with it very quickly.

Cheers
Wayne


----------



## Pharcyde (Jan 30, 2004)

Yeah but i dont really want to add anymore fish to get rid of problems. I want to solve the problem.







If that makes sense. At the moment im trying putting an air stone on 2 hours in the morning before the lights go on. See if that helps


----------



## Pharcyde (Jan 30, 2004)

Update 5/7/04
Ripped out most of the E.tenellus in the front because it looked to tall for the size of the tank. Replaced with hairgrass. Also added some around the crypts in the other corner. Trimmed the back right back to encourage bushier effect.


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

Its a shame you cleared the left hand side.. are you planning on letting it grow back/add another plant? it makes the filter more visible. Also, how did you gain the height behind the wood? its most evident in the original photo. is there something behind the wood? Otherwise.. just let it grow in some more and take another photo for us!!
BEN


----------



## Pharcyde (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey Ben you mean like this?
Update 22/7/04








Comments welcome
Cheers


----------

